# ANY HELP ??   80's le tour ??



## gary thompson (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a le tour that looks like its from the 1980's. Serial # on rear dropout reads C426949 but no way its a 64 so I don't have a clue. Any help ??


----------



## rhenning (Jan 29, 2018)

Probably a March 1974 build date 1975 model.  May be a 1974 model.  First year anyway.  Roger


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 29, 2018)

early to mid 1970's model


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 24, 2018)

When I was trying to date mine, I found this information posted elsewhere which helped me.
https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/446092-schwinn-le-tour-age-serial-number-question.html

"_Bicycles from Japan have a production month *letter* in either the first or second position and a production year *number* in the other (first or second) position. Examples J677123 = September, 1976, 6J77123 = September, 1976._

Thus E423917 = May, 1974"

A=Jan
B=Feb
C= March, and so on

According to this information, it looks like "rhenning" pinpointed your date.

The over seas date codes can get confusing.

Mine has a similar date code to yours also starting in "C",  and looks to have the same components. My head-badge also indicates it was made in Japan, Does yours?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

The actual build date should be stamped on the head badge. Last number is the last number of the year,


----------



## rhenning (Feb 25, 2018)

GTs58 the head badge numbers didn't start until 1976 and this is a 1975 bike so the build date is unknown.  Roger


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 25, 2018)

My Letour also does not have a build date on the badge, it is only stamped on the drop out opposite of the rear derailleur.

This is what it looks like.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahhh, I wasn't thinking, which is highly unusual.


----------

